# Land and lots of it



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

If anyone is looking for land from a couple of acres and more, try craigslist.
Go to cities and town in new york state and click on utica-rome- area or syracuse area.

Wjile there are a lot of houses in the cities there, scan around and you will see tons of land for sale at reasonale prices. This is the most land listings I have ever seen on craigslist.

It seems all I can find is land! And I want a home....

Good luck, happy hunting.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

When you've got land, you can always put a home on it. Look at foreclosed manufactured homes that are to be moved.


----------

